# New England wood pellet Warm Front?



## modemgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

I have been trying to get New England Premium wood pellets, 
I found a local company, they say they have a pellet from New England Premium called "Warm Front", it's hardwood with less than 1% ash, they will deliver it for $269 a ton.  I am wondering if anyone has tried this brand of pellets from New england pellets and good it burns, and ash?
Thanks, Krissy


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 14, 2008)

I have not tried this name brand yet, but I do not have any
complaints on any of the NEWP products I have used so far.


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanx 
    NEWP seems to be pretty good from what I have researched.  The company that I spoke with said NEWP will not have any more soft wood pellets, due  to problems they had with them.  These pellets come from the NY plant, I never heard of them before, but I am a newbie to wood pellets so I don't know about many brands at all! lol I've been getting prices on wood pellets and it seems $250. a ton is about average for good quality pellets.  They are charging me $269. a ton, delivered (about 40 minutes from where I live) so $20. isn't that terrible for dilivery.  I would like to hear from someone that has used these pellets before I place my order! Thanks again 
Krissy


----------



## sinnian (Jun 14, 2008)

As I understand it, NEWP does make their own pellets, but the majority of the pellets coming out of their facility bagged, went in as a pellet, not saw dust.  They seem to do a lot of packaging and distributing for other pellet makers. perhaps a Co-Op, idk.

I have never seen anything negative about any pellets being distributed by them.

Here is some information, which you may have read already.


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Sinnian, 
    Thanks for the info, I finally found that same link you posted with the specs on the Warm Front pellets.  I went down and ordered 3 tons to be delivered,  the guy actually charged me less then he quoted me on the phone. $259. a ton ( 3 tons, tax, delivered into my garage was exactly $777.00) I know I will need more but I do want to try a few other brands being a newbie to pellets.  Looks like I will have my pellets before I get my stove! YIKES I hope I get a my stove.  I am on a waiting list for Harman XXV with a $100. deposit. I'm 7th on the list.  I will let you all know how the pellets are.  They are hardwood, I do want to try some softwood pellets too, Just to see what does better for my home. Thanks for all your help.
Krissy


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 14, 2008)

maybe I am the one that is confused but New England Wood Pellet LLC
and New England Pellet LLC are not the same company.

www.pelletheat.com/ is the link for the manufacturer.

NE Pellet is a distributor.


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

I was confused about that too.  I tired to find the info about Warm Front pellets on the New England Wood Pellet website, but I couldn't find the specs there.  I found the specs for the Warm Front pellets on The New England Pellet website.  I told the company I bought them from that I couldn't find the specs on NEWP website, he tried when I was there and didn't see them listed there either, but he buys them from NEWP.  The Warm Front Pellets come from the Schuyler Manufacturing Facility, in NY, the wood comes from NY and PA.  He showed me the bags of Warm Front Pellets, I did notice they were different sizes, I'm not sure if this is a big deal but he told me they are cut the same but when they are packaged they can break a bit. 
Krissy


----------



## Xena (Jun 15, 2008)

modemgirl said:
			
		

> I was confused about that too........
> The Warm Front Pellets come from the Schuyler Manufacturing Facility, in NY




Didn't even know about that new plant - http://www.pelletheat.com/core/facilities/  but here's an
informative video about the place:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c12NFfwHkQY


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks 
     Great video, I did notice the bags of pellets they had in the video were white, the Warm Front pellets I bought are green.  
Krissy


----------



## TboneMan (Jun 16, 2008)

There's another thread on this site about the topic of NEWP's Warm Front pellets.

At their recent factory open house, I was told that pellets in the Warm Front bags are the same pellets found in the NEWP bags.   Its all about marketing and regional sales zones.   Seeing the manufacturing process, it only makes sense.


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks TBoneman,
    I think I found that site after I posted this.  Thanks for the info
krissy


----------



## geo.april (Jun 16, 2008)

I just bought two tons of the warm front $230/ton plus $25 delivery fee.  Basically hoping they are the same quality of the other New England Wood Pellets.


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Geo, 
     Good price you paid, was that $25 delivery for each ton or total delivery? In my area, what I paid was a good price $259. delivered. (that I have found).  Agway was higher for the NEWP (they also carry NEWP, under their name). Being new to wood pellets, I am hoping the Warm Front pellets are premium quality.  It was important to me to have good quality pellets, for ease of cleaning.  I have a deposit on a Harman stove, but I have been hearing they are in short supply.  I was told I would get it by mid July, but I'm 7th on the waiting list.  
Krissy


----------



## jenwatt (Jul 10, 2008)

Krissy,

If you haven't bought your pellets, I found NEWP and warm front @ NewEnglandPelletLLC.com  for $230/ton with a $35 delivery charge for the batch.  Southern Mass may be a little more for delivery.  This is my first year using them, but they are local.

Jen


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Jul 10, 2008)

Jen --

Did you receive your pellets yet?

I'm in Fairfield County, CT and was considering ordering from them.....but I had read about some problems people were having with the company.....


----------



## kpereyra (Jul 10, 2008)

mrmichaeljmoore said:
			
		

> I'm in Fairfield County, CT and was considering ordering from them.....but I had read about some problems people were having with the company.....



I ordered mine from CTPellet.com.  They are more expensive than the prices shown on the NewEnglandPelletLLC.com.com site.  Mine are coming on Wednesday.  If you look on the NewEnglandPelletLLC.com web site it doesn't seem like they deliver to Fairfield County .


----------



## jenwatt (Jul 11, 2008)

I won't get my pellets until September which will give me time to clear some space.  What were the problems with this company?


----------



## joejoeq1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello
I tried a bag of Warm Front pellets and here is my opinion. one bag lasted 2 nights and a lot of ash and had to scrape the burn pot out.I am comparing this to a bag I bought at Sams club of pellets called Pennington which lasted 3 nights. All nights were from about 9 pm to 7 am and in the 40's. Pennington had really low ash and it looked completely burned, nothing to scrape out of burn pot as well. The BTU's I felt were similar but I am choosing the Pennington. The Warm Front pellets were in the green bag if that makes a difference from the white bag someone wrote about in an earlier post. thanks.                                           Joe


----------



## Gumby1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I tried Warm Front and they did not come close to the NEWP from NH.  Poor heat and a lot of ash.


----------

